# Will this set me up for WHDVR?



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

I’m scheduled for an upgrade to a Genie HR34. I’m keeping the HR21-700 already in our house. I’m considering WHDVR to connect the HR34 and HR21but after speaking to the CSA, I’m a bit confused.

Both my current DVR’s (which includes the one the Genie is replacing) are connected to the Internet and my home network via CAT5.

My DTV order says what will be included (among other things) are:
-VCONWifiDeca
-Cinema Connection Kit
-Adv WH DVR Receiver Condition
-MRV Install

I’m not even sure what some of this stuff is for but is this all I need for WHDVR? Does the HR21 (which is staying) need something other than the CAT5 connection or is that what the VCONWifiDeca is for?


----------



## i3rown (Sep 4, 2011)

If I was doing your install I would put a receiver deca on your old hd DVR and connect the hr34 directly to your network .. The hr34 has a built in broadband deca for connecting to the Internet .. Could also ask that that old DVR be service swapped for a newer DVR .


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

Correct, the HR34 does not require a DECA or the CCK.....UNLESS you don't have the router nearby or have a ethernet cable run from the router to the HR34.

Just had an install performed today. The ethernet ran into the HR34 just fine, and everything is connected to the internet


----------



## i3rown (Sep 4, 2011)

"ebox4greg" said:


> Correct, the HR34 does not require a DECA or the CCK.....UNLESS you don't have the router nearby or have a ethernet cable run from the router to the HR34.
> 
> Just had an install performed today. The ethernet ran into the HR34 just fine, and everything is connected to the internet


Well he said his receivers are already hooked up with Ethernet so I'm guessing that's still available .


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Just be advised that while hooking up the HR34 directly to your router will work just fine, techs are not taught to do that. They will want to hook up a CCK. If you don't want the CCK, after the tech leaves just disconnect it and plug the ethernet cable into the HR34.

- Merg


----------



## i3rown (Sep 4, 2011)

"The Merg" said:


> Just be advised that while hooking up the HR34 directly to your router will work just fine, techs are not taught to do that. They will want to hook up a CCK. If you don't want the CCK, after the tech leaves just disconnect it and plug the ethernet cable into the HR34.
> 
> - Merg


That's not true .. The majority will wire it up and oli a wired deca


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

i3rown said:


> That's not true .. The majority will wire it up and oli a wired deca


As I understand it, a tech will not get credit for a full Internet install if they don't use a CCK.

And what do you mean by "oli a wired deca"?

- Merg


----------



## i3rown (Sep 4, 2011)

He will .. Oli is order line item on the work order


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

My tech had to call to add "internet connected" on my account. The tech said he had ethernet connected directly to the HR34 The activation center told him he must use a cck or deca. He said "OK, I'll change it to a DECA"....He left it the way it was (connected to HR34). He said they could not tell how it was connected, just that it WAS connected via internet.
The direct connect of ethernet to the HR34 has not caused any issues.
I'd rather have a direct connect instead of a wireless one anyway.
So, the tech got paid, although he did it the way his regional boss/trainer said to do it, instead of the way the activation center said to.


----------



## i3rown (Sep 4, 2011)

"ebox4greg" said:


> My tech had to call to add "internet connected" on my account. The tech said he had ethernet connected directly to the HR34 The activation center told him he must use a cck or deca. He said "OK, I'll change it to a DECA"....He left it the way it was (connected to HR34). He said they could not tell how it was connected, just that it WAS connected via internet.
> The direct connect of ethernet to the HR34 has not caused any issues.
> I'd rather have a direct connect instead of a wireless one anyway.
> So, the tech got paid, although he did it the way his regional boss/trainer said to do it, instead of the way the activation center said to.


Yup .. 88 code = paid

I don't know why he would call to add broadband eligible tho lol..


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Because if the work does not have broadband eligible and was not setup at point of sale with a broadband deca then the tech will not get credit for the tech connect bonus if he does not have it added. He would still get paid for hooking up the broadband deca just no bonus money. The bonus money is quarterly and $10 for every succesful hookup as long as your rate is above 90%. Do you not get that bonus? Also supervisors get a report of any broadband deca added that was not broadband eligible and you will get dinged for adding them without it.


----------



## ebox4greg (Dec 3, 2012)

there was a CCK kit on the order, but he didn't use it, nor did he use a DECA. Not sure why he had to call, but I did see that "88" code somewhere in the activation/network connection.

I actually should have taken the CCK kit in case I wanted to go wireless later, because i'm sure i'll be charged later if I need it, but he was sold on hooking up wired since there was an ethernet cable there to the router.


----------



## i3rown (Sep 4, 2011)

"west99999" said:


> Because if the work does not have broadband eligible and was not setup at point of sale with a broadband deca then the tech will not get credit for the tech connect bonus if he does not have it added. He would still get paid for hooking up the broadband deca just no bonus money. The bonus money is quarterly and $10 for every succesful hookup as long as your rate is above 90%. Do you not get that bonus? Also supervisors get a report of any broadband deca added that was not broadband eligible and you will get dinged for adding them without it.


I know the bonus , I get the bonus , never had an issue .. In years lol

Could just be a DMA thing


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

i3rown said:


> I know the bonus , I get the bonus , never had an issue .. In years lol
> 
> Could just be a DMA thing


Tech connect bonus has not been around for years. Maybe one year at most.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Just be advised that while hooking up the HR34 directly to your router will work just fine, techs are not taught to do that. They will want to hook up a CCK. If you don't want the CCK, after the tech leaves just disconnect it and plug the ethernet cable into the HR34.
> 
> - Merg


I don't have the CCK but had my previous DVR ( HR21 ) connected by a powered deca to my router. The ethernet cable goes from deca to router. There is a coax cable from the wall connecter going to a DTV 2 way splitter with one leg then going to the deca and the other going to the receiver. I just today had an HR34 installed, the tech left all that in place. Can I just eliminate all that, connecting the coax from the wall directly to the 34 and then an ethernet cable directly from router to receiver?

I have a second HR21 in another room that has it's own deca adapter, getting an internet connection along with the whole home service.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

pappasbike said:


> I don't have the CCK but had my previous DVR ( HR21 ) connected by a powered deca to my router. The ethernet cable goes from deca to router. There is a coax cable from the wall connecter going to a DTV 2 way splitter with one leg then going to the deca and the other going to the receiver. I just today had an HR34 installed, the tech left all that in place. *Can I just eliminate all that, connecting the coax from the wall directly to the 34 and then an ethernet cable directly from router to receiver*?
> 
> I have a second HR21 in another room that has it's own deca adapter, getting an internet connection along with the whole home service.


Yes you may eliminate all that now;

As the HR34 may act as a CCK, or the coax to ethernet crossover bridge.


----------

